# Home Theater on a Budget



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Anyone know about fry's special deals on Polks?
Last night I saw a pair of R15's for 39.99 I almost bit the bullet and ordered a pair just to have...R30's for $50 a pair (floor stander). Not the highest quality set of polks but at these prices their something to consider. www.outpost.com:T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

That's a pretty good deal if someone just needed some bedroom speaker or something like that.

Btw... I've just created a Special Deals page in the Off Topic Area.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Agreed.
I shall post it there as well.  I moved my Onkyo and 3 of the NHT's down to the living room last night to watch king kong. Sounded awesome. I think I may leave it there for a whole and order some cheap polks for the bedroom


----------



## FlashJim (May 6, 2006)

Post your thoughts on the Polks when you get them.


----------



## Exocer (Apr 19, 2006)

Bleh, i missed out on the deal. It would've beena compulsive order so I decided not to order them...If anyone else has taken advantage of this please post and let us all know.


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2006)

You can always wait for the R50's to go on sale for $70 (maybe $80) each. I have a pair of those for my mains and a pair of R15's for the rears, all I need now is a center (have the sub/reciever). 

Basically, you can get the 4 speakers for about $200 if you wait for the R50s and I think they sound pretty **** good for the price. And they go low enough to where you can go for a while before needing to get a sub.


----------

